# Castle Combe newbie trackers- Learn your lines



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I really can't understand the benefit or wisdom behind locking this thread, OK there was some disagreement, and maybe misinterpretation.

I'm sure the grownups would have resolved their issues had the thread been allowed to continue and maybe it would have been of benefit to all concerned rather than leaving it locked on a negative note.

just my two penneth :?

sometimes........................................ :roll: :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> I really can't understand the benefit or wisdom behind locking this thread, OK there was some disagreement, and maybe misinterpretation.
> 
> I'm sure the grownups would have resolved their issues had the thread been allowed to continue and maybe it would have been of benefit to all concerned rather than leaving it locked on a negative note.
> 
> ...


I agree with you but the absence of grown-up behaviour was becoming a problem. The readers would have to spend time reading 'chest beating' responses while trying to get to the useful stuff.

Another thread has started, fingers crossed


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I was enjoying that!! I love a good cat scrap!!!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Just got an email about this thread, I thought is was locked?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Let start it up again!!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Let start it up again!!


Ok then...

My ego is bigger than yours.......your turn.....

:wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

No, mine is bigger than yours..........your turn......... :lol: :wink:


----------

